# Finally a virtual bass builder.



## MaxOfMetal

So, sitting on a layover in Chicago O'hare and decided to build some e-guitars while I wait for my flight. To my surprise, there is now a P-Bass style builder!

TCT Kisekae

My first attempt:






[OT]

Airports are boring.

[/OT]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Your mom is cute


----------



## Joshua

This is pretty cool


----------



## Murmel

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Fiction

Thanks for the link, good sir!


----------



## Dionysian

Awesome!

Thank you very much for that!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Colour scheme of the second one was slightly inspired by Misha's CS Jackson 7-string.

I want a Jazz Bass version of this. And a Jazz Bass 5-string option as well 

Cheers for posting!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I love TCT... Thanks for posting, Max!


----------



## Divinehippie

MaxOfMetal said:


> TCT Kisekae
> 
> My first attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL that thing is a beast xD... soooooo many electronics


----------



## BucketheadRules

A couple more from me:


----------



## DarkRain93

4 humbuckers  ?!?!?


----------



## prashanthan

Another creative way for me to waste lots of time...


----------



## BucketheadRules

prashanthan said:


> Another creative way for me to waste lots of time...



*Goes off to mess around with silverburst, back in a mo...*


----------



## BucketheadRules

A silverburst one:






And one possessed by the spirit of the Les Paul Custom:


----------



## guitarister7321




----------



## Bigsby

I Present the Alex Wade P Bass


----------



## BucketheadRules

The Spalted Special:






And the Jaco Pastorius tribute P-Bass:


----------



## DarkRain93

these are like the fender basses of the future and the future is today and on lol


----------



## ittoa666

Just reminded of this.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## mortbopet

Jesus christ i have a huge gas for this now :O Thought of an acid green daemoness as inspiration, combined with the style of my sandberg... i really really REALLY want this:





Greenburst is the shit!


----------



## GuitarGenius

My bass, as you can probably see, has 5 EMG pickups (i think) and is most definatly overpowered. It looks really cool though. I would buy it.


----------

